# Joe Polidoro Sell Out



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

http://www.racingpigeonauction.com/Auction/XcAPViewInCat.asp?ID=290

Is he leaving the sport?


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

First To Hatch said:


> http://www.racingpigeonauction.com/Auction/XcAPViewInCat.asp?ID=290
> 
> Is he leaving the sport?


 I don't know the gentlemen, but the term "Sell Out" could be like the sale that the furniture store down the street has about every six months. Every year guys end up with too many birds and have to rid themselves of pigeons they don't plan on holding over for the following season. In that way, he could be holding a "Sell Out", or perhaps he is simply quitting the game. 

If someone is retiring from the game, if you can get to his loft early sometimes you can find a gem or two. By the time the loft visitors have picked every thing over, the rest will often be put on an auction to see what takers there might be. My experince has been that most of these are fairly average typical pigeons. If you are nice, you could call everyone in your combine and ask for pigeons they don't want, and sort through that pile and you might find something. I suspect, that more often then not, you can find pigeons just as good, or perhaps better, then those that are sold on pigeon auctions sometimes for hundreds of $$.


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

First To Hatch said:


> http://www.racingpigeonauction.com/Auction/XcAPViewInCat.asp?ID=290
> 
> Is he leaving the sport?


He lives about a mile and a half from me I've been to his house quite a few times. He had some really nice birds over there but I think mine are better. But his birds have dione really well for alot of ppl. From what I know he's moving to Florida and from what I've heard where he's moving doesn't allow pigeons.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Pretty birds. I love the grizzles!


----------



## JOEYRACER (Apr 4, 2008)

Walter you must be kidding or doing drugs if you think your birds are that good..LOL Please dont comment if you have no clue on what your talking about..


----------



## JOEYRACER (Apr 4, 2008)

Walter is PIGEONO446


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

JOEYRACER said:


> Walter you must be kidding or doing drugs if you think your birds are that good..LOL Please dont comment if you have no clue on what your talking about..


I'll just let these 2 pictures say it all. I'm pretty sure my spread of diplomas and Trophies is more impressive then yours.


----------



## pigeon is fun (Sep 6, 2010)

Pigeon0446 said:


> I'll just let these 2 pictures say it all. I'm pretty sure my spread of diplomas and Trophies is more impressive then yours.


Cool!! Pretty impressive.


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

I usually hate braggarts! But when you can back it up with pictures like those two, by all means, go for it 100%!!!!!!  Congrats. And job well done!


----------



## Big T (Mar 25, 2008)

JOEYRACER said:


> Walter you must be kidding or doing drugs if you think your birds are that good..LOL Please dont comment if you have no clue on what your talking about..


After looking at his two pictures, I will say he knows what he is talking about. 

Tony


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

Pigeon0446 I wish I could learn to be that clueless, not just well done but, very well done.
Dave


----------



## switchbackmat69 (Mar 31, 2012)

I'm not that cluless but I'm working on it LMAO


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

Thanks guys, there should be more diplomas there should be atleast one blue(1st place) one for each plaque but I have no clue where I stuck the rest of them. Plus I'll be adding a few more diplomas and another plaque after winning the 250 mile race today in my club by 54 mins. It was a real tough one my bird made 907ypm and the next bird made 819ypm. IDK about the combine yet but out of around 1500 birds shipped I've only heard of one for sure that got me and another couple that are close but I'll see where I end up next week when the combine results come out.


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

Pigeon0446 said:


> I'll just let these 2 pictures say it all. I'm pretty sure my spread of diplomas and Trophies is more impressive then yours.


 Very impressive ! What year did you win these awards ?


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

SmithFamilyLoft said:


> Very impressive ! What year did you win these awards ?


The glass thropy for topping the combine and two of the plaques are from 1999 when I was 18. Then there's a few from the years inbetween 1999 and 2010 but I didn't fly all that good still won some here and there in those years. But I was interested in other things beside pigeons in my later teens and twenties and didn't put much time into the birds even though I still flew all the races each year. But now I am putting the time in again and it's paying off so most of them are from between 2010 and now including the IF Hall of Fame plate my bird won in the 2011 YB season and the plaque witht he lil clock on it for breeding and flying the winner of one of the local auction races.


----------

